
Tesla's Elon Musk says the coronavirus panic is dumb - djhaskin987
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/03/06/teslas-elon-musk-says-the-coronavirus-panic-is-dumb.html
======
onyva
I hope he and people like him (Trump) will be held accountable for spreading
misinformation and putting people at risk.

